# Effekte am PC hinzufügen..



## HAL (12. Juni 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab hier ein bisschen gestöbert und will mal einfach so zum Spass ein bisschen rumphotographieren, just for fun. Ich kann dazu aber leider nur unsere Digicam benutzen, die hauptsächlich für urlaubs-Schnappschüsse gedacht ist. (Ich will mir für ein paar Photos zum Ausprobieren ja auch keine Equipment kaufen)

Aber für nette Bilder braucht man ja hin und wieder besondere Effekte, z.B. Unschärfe, Über/Unterbelichtung etc. Kann ich solche Effekte, die nicht mit der Kamera selbst hinbekomme, weil man nix einstellen kann, auch nachträglich einbauen, z.B. mit Photoshop? Wenn ja, wie? Gibts da irgendwo ein Tutorial oder sowas?


----------



## Vitalis (13. Juni 2003)

Hi HAL (übrigens was für Dich hier: http://www.kubrick2001.com/2001.html) 

Also... Tiefenunschärfe kann man in gewissen Grenzen per Bildbearbeitung hinbekommen, aber je nach Motiv kann es sehr schwer sein, ein glaubwürdiges Ergebnis zu erhalten. Es sieht meistens einfach unecht aus. Vereinfacht gesagt, erzeugst Du sowas, indem Du z.B. in Photoshop Dein scharfes Motiv maskierst und danach den Rest mit einem Unschärfefilter bearbeitest.

Echte Über- und Unterbelichtung kann man nachträglich nicht mehr einbauen. Du kannst das Bild natürlich heller und dunkler machen, und das auch auf nur bestimmte Stellen in Fotos, aber wenn Personen schwarz abgebildet werden, weil im Hintergrund die Sonne schien und der Belichtungsmesser falsch reagiert hat, dann ist da nichts mehr zu machen.

Zwei Links wo Du vieles zur Bildbearbeitung findest:
http://www.agfanet.com/de/cafe/photocourse/digicourse/cont_index.php3
http://www.wargalla.de/alle.htm

Mehr Links gibts hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## HAL (14. Juni 2003)

Cool, danke, auch für den ersten Link


----------

